# EMT jobs in SW Michigan?



## CotJockey (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of moving to southwest Michigan area and would like to continue my EMT career there.  Does anybody know how the EMT job opportunities are? What is the general pay there? I would like to move there, but want to know what the career prospective is like. Any info would help.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dude..Your insaine DO NOT move to michigan..those of us that are stuck here wish we could move away, there are hardly any jobs and the ones we have pay around 8.50 an hour...avaid michigan like the plague!!!


----------



## happisony (Jan 26, 2011)

Although I have to agree that there's no basic jobs in Michigan, medic jobs are still out there.  There's always the option of taking part-time positions and paid-on-call firefighting provided that you are a firefighter.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> Dude..Your insaine DO NOT move to michigan..those of us that are stuck here wish we could move away, there are hardly any jobs and the ones we have pay around 8.50 an hour...avpid michigan like the plague!!!


Could not have said it better myself (minus the spelling and grammatical errors).



> I'm thinking of moving to southwest Michigan area



Dear G-d, why?


----------



## Hockey (Jan 26, 2011)

Where in SW MI?


----------



## Naota_X (Jan 26, 2011)

i know of life ems but thats the only one i that i have seen around there why dont you give em a call and see what they pay or if they are hiring 
http://www.lifeems.com/


----------



## anestheticmedic (Jan 26, 2011)

Life and pride are in Kalamazoo. I used to life there and have a lot of emt and medic friends there. Pride hires basics and medics. There're soso. Life is s great company, accredited, great pay. All around a really good company. They want u to be in medic to hire you tho. It's actually not that hard to get a basic job on SW Michigan at all. In SE where I am it is really hard. Luckily I had one for 2 years and am now a medic. I know about 6 people that work at life and they all love it and I did my basic 3rds there and it's a good amount of rescue.


----------

